# Manor house, Doncaster. (Possibly unknown background info.)



## i-ryan (Oct 17, 2012)

First report so go easy please 
I realise PROJ3CTM4YH3M covered this in the post below so im trying not to step on toes. I had him on facebook but didnt realise he was here so apologies for that.

_Please take into account the information may be incorrect however there was a newspaper to support this theory at the house._ According to a local the house was abandoned in the early 90's after the doctor that lived there got in a bit of trouble. The doctor (unsure if i can state his name) dismissed a mental patient from the psychiatric unit at the Doncaster royal infirmary who then went onto kill a young girl in the frenchgate shopping centre sparking a public outrage and the doctor leaving.












This book was rather old. Published 1975.


----------



## Bones out (Oct 17, 2012)

O I do love that latex doll. 

Noiice fella!


----------



## krela (Oct 17, 2012)

What humber? 

No photos of cars on here please. You might want to acquaint yourself with the forum rules.


----------



## mrtoby (Oct 17, 2012)

ahhh yes, Docor Xs manor house. I popped in here recently. It must have been a nice home in its day. Your pictures make it look good, well done.


----------



## i-ryan (Oct 17, 2012)

krela said:


> What humber?
> 
> No photos of cars on here please. You might want to acquaint yourself with the forum rules.



I did read them. Clearly I missed this one. Apologies.


----------



## krela (Oct 17, 2012)

i-ryan said:


> I did read them. Clearly I missed this one. Apologies.



I have just edited them so hopefully it's all a lot clearer now. 

With reference to the doctor, under current mental health treatment plans unfortunately this sort of situation is pretty common.


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Oct 17, 2012)

really nice report mate  found it at the same time as answering your FB messages  small world  nice report and some cool photos its a nice little explore this


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 17, 2012)

Looks a good place for a wander


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 17, 2012)

Nice one,great photos.


----------



## tattooed (Oct 18, 2012)

Any problems when exploring? I see there are houses right next to it....... Might have a trip down myself.


----------



## abel101 (Oct 19, 2012)

nice selection of photos, the place looks like it has loads of items laying around, waiting to be captured 

thanks for sharing!


----------



## i-ryan (Oct 19, 2012)

tattooed said:


> Any problems when exploring? I see there are houses right next to it....... Might have a trip down myself.


No not atall mate. I parked right infront of the house. One house to the back of it but for the most part it cant see the house. Only if your around the back.



abel101 said:


> nice selection of photos, the place looks like it has loads of items laying around, waiting to be captured
> 
> thanks for sharing!


Yeah as interesting as the items are my concern is one day someone we dont want to find it will and will take some of the things. Alot of the old books and fittings must be worth some. Shame there are people that cant leave things alone eh.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Dec 28, 2012)

Was there any Whiskey left?


----------

